# Field Training Begins



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

We dropped our 7 month old Golden off at our trainers place yesterday. Our trainers will work on his obedience and will go through FF routine with him. We previously had taken him through a puppy obedience program and I had worked in our back yard on marking and retrieving a dummy short throws while on 30' lead. Our pup thought this was the best game ever. 

After we got home, we got a surprise call from our trainer, he knew we had not put our pup in water yet. It was a hot day so he decided to introduce him to water. All went very well as the pup ventured out in the water to get a thrown dummy. He suddenly hit the 'drop off' and after swimming a few strokes, he hustled back to the trainer, without the dummy. 

So the trainer had another young dog go after another bumper, which apparently our pup was not real impressed by this! But, I guess it did something! When our trainer through a dummy throw back our in deep water for, our pup, he went right after it! He marked it, swam out to it, and delivered back to our trainer. 

When he called us he said that for a dog that had never been in water and one that had only done marks and retrieves on land...to do this all first time, was really unusual! He said he will video this when they go out today so we can see....Guess we gonna have another Gun Dog!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that's awesome and it sounds like you have a great trainer that is keeping in touch with you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks, to all....we all love to brag about our dog kids....!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> that's awesome and it sounds like you have a great trainer that is keeping in touch with you!


Thanks...yes I have used them before! They are really good field trainers...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

So tell us how it's going?


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

We did initial obedience at home, the trainer has cleaned up any part of that we did not have locked in and expanded it to include sit to whistle, lose leash heel, and walking fetch. 

The pup has completed FF ending with collar conditioning. He has been exposed to indirect pressure and also convinced that he can turn that darn collar off!

He has been introduced to water, and doing singles/ doubles in water and lots of exposure to birds, living and dead! He has also been working on land singles and doubles and deliver to hand. 

I will have a better picture when we go up for a training day! But I think he is progressing well...


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Fantastic progress!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

OK, finally our pup is ready to run hunt tests. We will be in the MI test in October. His training was slowed by his ability to keep focus when retrieving. It appeared he just took time to mature to a point where he was not easily distracted. Now that we worked through that, he should nail the JH tests, up and coming! Wish us luck...


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Ok...we ran our first Hunt Test in MI this weekend! Glad to report our 10 month old pup passed all tests has two legs on his way to JH! Saturday on his first land mark, he ran a bad line and had to hunt a bit, but found the bird and delivered to hand just fine. On his second mark, he nailed it and delivered to hand again. Later he ran two short water marks and ran clean on both....bingo one ribbon in hand.

Sunday, he ran really well...lots of style, straight lines over and back full bore, I think the light, finally turned on... Couldn't be prouder of him, only wish we did not have to wait until Spring to finish him up....but he will be ready! 

The Folks in Michigan ran a first class hunt test! Couple that with the beauty of the hardwood trees this year...and it was just a wonderful adventure. It is a long drive for us, 11 hours...but we will go back!


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

3goldens2keep said:


> Ok...we ran our first Hunt Test in MI this weekend! Glad to report our 10 month old pup passed all tests has two legs on his way to JH! Saturday on his first land mark, he ran a bad line and had to hunt a bit, but found the bird and delivered to hand just fine. On his second mark, he nailed it and delivered to hand again. Later he ran two short water marks and ran clean on both....bingo one ribbon in hand.
> 
> Sunday, he ran really well...lots of style, straight lines over and back full bore, I think the light, finally turned on... Couldn't be prouder of him, only wish we did not have to wait until Spring to finish him up....but he will be ready!
> 
> The Folks in Michigan ran a first class hunt test! Couple that with the beauty of the hardwood trees this year...and it was just a wonderful adventure. It is a long drive for us, 11 hours...but we will go back!


*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks all....I had forgotten how much pure fun it is to watch these dogs work! Now I cannot wait until Spring...


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

3goldens2keep said:


> Thanks all....I had forgotten how much pure fun it is to watch these dogs work! Now I cannot wait until Spring...


CHECK THAT....I just found two hunt tests in Texas in December....we can do that!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

First Ribbon on Saturday in MI! The next picture I post, will be his JH title ribbon...

Then we focus on SH...


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Why is it that all of us golden people are so good looking?


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

SRW said:


> Why is it that all of us golden people are so good looking?


Thanks, that's my wife and if she knew I posted that picture, I would be in real trouble, it really is a bad picture of her....but the only one I got of that first ribbon...Don't tell her!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks...C Mom!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

OK, we are all signed up for two hunt tests in December. Our boy will have 4 shots at getting two ribbons. The goal is to finish his JH before his is in winter training in Texas. I worked with our trainers on Friday and our pup is in transition. He will be ready come Spring to run SH tests....it is all so darn fun, that is what it really is about!

More to come later...


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Think I posted this already, but in case anyone missed it. Our boy ended up only having one hunt test to try and get his two passes. We could not go to the first test as our older Golden had a mass removed from her front leg. We were worried but it turned out to be benign! Although her recovery took a couple of weeks...

We ran our hunt test at the Dallas Fort Worth tests last weekend. He ran well in the wind, cold, and rain! He earned both passes and is now a JH...off to a good start. He will go to our trainers, winter camp in January. We will spend a week with them helping train and work him towards his SH level....he is so fun to work with...more later in the Spring...


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

In January our boy was with our trainers in their winter training grounds in TEXAS! This was a scary time for us and our trainers.....

He was progressing very well when this terrible cold, ice, rain, and snow hit Texas. Where they were, lost power and all water lines were not usable except for one in a kitchen area. The house and dog areas had no power or heat with night time temperatures in the single digits followed by day time temps in the teens... My wife and I were scheduled to drive down on the 18th of Feb., for a few days, to work with our boy and the trainers, but we could not get down due to the icy roads, frozen water pipes and freezing snowy weather. Our trainers worked day and night keeping the dogs warm, seeing they were safe, well fed, and exercised when it was possible. They communicated to us daily, keeping us informed. All got though it over the 14 day stretch, in good shape, although I could tell, when it was over, our trainers were worn out! Was scary for all of us, but they got thru it and kept the dogs safe!

I hope others in Texas for training also faired well, it was a high risk time for all caught in the weather...the rural areas in this part of Texas do not have road treatment and plows, the homes are not winter proof, etc. which added to the risks...

Our trainers are resuming training and will continue preparing our boy for his SH tests this Spring. I think he is already at that level, but they will train him to the MH level, just to be sure...

More later in the Spring...


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Beautiful in North Texas today and supposed to be 75 and sunny tomorrow.


----------

